# APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber cold air intakes MK5 - $251.10 SHIPPED!!



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Carbonio* Rabbit/Jetta (MKV) 2.5L Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System

Manufactured from aerospace grade carbon fiber, Carbonio further improves this material by incorporating a proprietary thermal barrier layer in its construction. The result is an exceptionally light and strong part that minimizes intake temperatures. This ensures that the engine optimizes power by receiving the coldest and most oxygen rich air possible.

Carbonio's line of intakes for VW automobiles represent the pinnacle of induction design. Extensive testing has resulted in an intake that maximizes performance in all driving conditions. Power will come on sooner and the engine will pull longer and stronger.


*Benefits of the Carbonio CAI System include:*

* Increases Horsepower and Torque
* Improves Throttle Response
* Flattens Torque Curve (engine is less 'peaky')
* Improves Fuel Economy
* Enhances Engine's Volumetric Efficiency
* Installs in an Hour (does not require bumper or headlight removal)
* Maintains All Factory Emissions Components
* Fits Both Manual and Automatic Transmissions
* Unique Thermal Barrier Composite Construction Ensures Low Inlet Temperatures
* Fully Compatible and Complimentary with APR Software and Exhaust systems

*Click here to order!!*
** Use coupon code "*fbfreeship*" during checkout to receive FREE SHIPPING!! **




















*Click here to order!!*
** Use coupon code "*fbfreeship*" during checkout to receive FREE SHIPPING!! **

Sale good until JANUARY 7TH!!


----------

